# Ferrari Enzo & Lambo Murc Race...



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Couple of students racing on the dutch freeways...:tsk: 300 km/h...

http://stream.2003.02.garnierprojects.com/geenstijl/enzo_lambo_edited.wmv


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> Couple of students racing on the dutch freeways...:tsk: 300 km/h...
> 
> http://stream.2003.02.garnierprojects.com/geenstijl/enzo_lambo_edited.wmv


Seems like a bit too much traffic for that kind of driving...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

hockeynut said:


> Seems like a bit too much traffic for that kind of driving...


 They are students so not too smart... still learning I guess...:tsk:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Is the Enzo running on temporary plates ? The ones I've always seen were yellow (like the one on the Lambo)


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Too much talking, too little racing.
But I'd take the Enzo.
What country are they in?

Edit: looks like Netherland.
Isn't Netherland a socialistic country? Those cars must cost a fortune. How do teenagers get their hands on them?


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I can't even imagine driving like that on public roads anymore. I value my license too much. Maybe for a minute or two, but they had over 10 minutes on tape...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Is the Enzo running on temporary plates ? The ones I've always seen were yellow (like the one on the Lambo)


 White Plates with Black lettering are temps, green with black are dealer, blue with black are taxi's...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> Too much talking, too little racing.
> But I'd take the Enzo.
> What country are they in?
> 
> ...


 They are on the A28 near Utrecht in the Netherlands, actually what happened was that a very rich guy had those students do some chores for him and rewarded them to drive in a couple of his cars... The Justice department is looking to see if they can stick them in jail...


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> They are on the A28 near Utrecht in the Netherlands, actually what happened was that a very rich guy had those students do some chores for him and rewarded them to drive in a couple of his cars... The Justice department is looking to see if they can stick them in jail...


Yeah, but ultra rich guys are not supposed to exist in socialistic countries, no? And those cars are ultra expensive over there...


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> Yeah, but ultra rich guys are not supposed to exist in socialistic countries, no? And those cars are ultra expensive over there...


 We are not Socialist... Liberal yes... we have plenty of rich guys... what make those cars expensive is 45% luxury tax... :thumbdwn:


----------



## Gabe (Sep 20, 2004)

mgorgel said:


> They are on the A28 near Utrecht in the Netherlands, actually what happened was that a very rich guy had those students do some chores for him and rewarded them to drive in a couple of his cars... The Justice department is looking to see if they can stick them in jail...


There's not many chores I *WOULDN'T* do for an opportunity like that.


----------



## markseven (Apr 30, 2004)

I thought I saw the Lambo's "Check Engine" light on while they were driving...

-Mark


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

mgorgel said:


> They are on the A28 near Utrecht in the Netherlands, actually what happened was that a very rich guy had those students do some chores for him and rewarded them to drive in a couple of his cars... The Justice department is looking to see if they can stick them in jail...


 Are you being serious ?

How did the rich guy find out what they did ?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

AF said:


> Are you being serious ?
> 
> How did the rich guy find out what they did ?


 Justice department pulled a list of all Enzo's in the Netherlands, there is only 12 or something. Went through the list and marked those off that are not registered in private collections or are not driven for whatever reason / on display. It only left I think 2 or 3. That's how they came to the rightfull owner who had no clue...


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

I am a little confused on this ... these students did some chores, so the owner of these cars gave the students the keys to let them go driving and when they went driving they made a video.

The part I am missing is, why wouldn't the owner know the students were driving the cars when he gave them permission and the keys ?

Also is the department oif justice trying to give these students tickets based on their fast driving ?

Is their a link to this story that is a little clearer ...

I for one would be extremely upset if some kids took my Mazda 6 for a joyride, I could only imagine how freaked out I would be if it were a Ferrari or Lambo ...


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

I am sure there's more to that story that meets the eyes.
Nobody gives the keys to his Lambo and Enzo to a bunch of teenagers.
Is that rich guy a pedophile, using his cars to attract young teenagers?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

AF said:


> I am a little confused on this ... these students did some chores, so the owner of these cars gave the students the keys to let them go driving and when they went driving they made a video.
> 
> The part I am missing is, why wouldn't the owner know the students were driving the cars when he gave them permission and the keys ?
> 
> ...


 There is propably much more to the story, I will try to digg up some more info. Maybe I didn't understand it right too... All of it is in Dutch but I will try to translate....


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

mgorgel said:


> There is propably much more to the story, I will try to digg up some more info. Maybe I didn't understand it right too... All of it is in Dutch but I will try to translate....


Dutch sounds like German to me anyway.  :angel:

Death to richtgeschwindigkeit!  :bigpimp:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

mgorgel said:


> There is propably much more to the story, I will try to digg up some more info. Maybe I didn't understand it right too... All of it is in Dutch but I will try to translate....


What I found was that they do stuff around the guys house (doesn't say what) and then they are alowed to drive his cars every now and then... It also states that the owner probably doesn't know that they drove his cars like that...:tsk:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Stuka said:


> Dutch sounds like German to me anyway.  :angel:
> 
> Death to richtgeschwindigkeit!  :bigpimp:


 I always paced myself driving back to Germany from the Netherlands, when you cross the border you can just floor it all the way to Oberhausen...:thumbup: 
Dutch is very similar to German except for our past...


----------

